# Gasline 2" iron pipe



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats some grease


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Why do we need to clean?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing !


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

wow thats crazy.
what did you replace it with csst or more black pipe


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That line must have been wet all the time to rust that badly. 

I know they must have some big ol' cockroaches in that greasy joint....:chinese:

What was the owner's response when you told him the price? "Oh, too high, too high; you make me a row price, and I give you extra egg rolls.".............:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> wow thats crazy.
> what did you replace it with csst or more black pipe


 Yea, black was 50 cents cheaper..


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

cool was wondering


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That line must have been wet all the time to rust that badly.
> 
> I know they must have some big ol' cockroaches in that greasy joint....:chinese:
> 
> What was the owner's response when you told him the price? "Oh, too high, too high; you make me a row price, and I give you extra egg rolls.".............:laughing:


 You are so right...I almost didnt answer the phone when I saw the name....I came down a little to make quick work of it..$500 from $567...I still need $500 calls and am willing to slide to get them..2.25 hrs..my son and I...plenty of grease to slide in...Ive done their work for years and it never seems to get that much easierbut he's not a bad guy. When I saw it I called back and said it could be $500 and I dont want to fight over it when Im done....they are smart enough to know when to be quiet.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> cool was wondering


 I havent seen 2" csst....they would have made me buy a roll though


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont mean to bug yall but im learning.What is csst?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

brandonprewitt said:


> I dont mean to bug yall but im learning.What is csst?


 
Start with the basics, learn to read and follow instructions better.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

brandonprewitt said:


> I dont mean to bug yall but im learning.What is csst?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That line must have been wet all the time to rust that badly.
> 
> I know they must have some big ol' cockroaches in that greasy joint....:chinese:
> 
> What was the owner's response when you told him the price? "Oh, too high, too high; you make me a row price, and I give you extra egg rolls.".............:laughing:


Those aren't cockroaches thats chicken


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

That is some ugly pipe!


----------

